# Batch + Schleife



## Herli (20. August 2008)

Moin,

ich habe schon mal eine Batch programmiert und dort auch kopiert.
Nun möchte ich aber eine Schleife programmieren, die mir 17 Dateien kopiert, mit dem fortlaufenden Namen "Daten 1", "Daten 2",...

Kann mir jemdand bitte helfen?

Danke!


----------



## zeja (26. August 2008)

Dort: http://board.gulli.com/thread/462185-batch-loop/
findest du ein Beispiel zu einer Schleife. Den Rest solltest du selber hinbekommen denke ich.


----------



## ragazzi (4. September 2008)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Frage zu schleifen und in Batchfiles.

Ich möchte von einem Netzwerklaufwerk ein Verzeichnis auf verschiedene Rechner kopieren. Dazu möchte ich die Workstation nummern in Variablen speichern, die ich danach in der schleife der Reihe nach aufrufe.

z.B. Der Name der Workstation 1 wird in der Variable ws1 gespeichert. Workstation 2 in ws2 usw. Nun will ich in der Schlaufe beim ersten mal den Wert in ws1 auslessen und so den Pfad zum Ziel kompletieren (\\workstationname\c$\...) und dann beim zweiten mal den Wert von ws2 usw.
Geht das überhaupt?


----------

